# Most of the collection!



## Joshmonop (Oct 14, 2021)

Just wanted to share a picture that came out well of most of my collection on one wall, which is pretty unusual for me!


----------



## rstcso (Oct 14, 2021)

You're going to need a bigger wall!


----------

